
Posterous gives up on Slinkset (hosted HN clone service) - DotSauce
http://help.posterous.com/slinkset-shutting-down
======
Groxx
Uhm... what was it? First I've heard of it, and the site is currently almost
entirely empty (shut-down header, name, colored bar, and login link).

~~~
quizbiz
A service to make your own social bookmarking site. Like create your own sub-
reddit without the reddit umbrella.

------
nopal
Did it actually run a clone of the open sourced Arc HN?

